# Signed up on BBS, then joined TUG, but..



## rainy~daze21 (Apr 29, 2007)

the username is different because I did it in reverse, it wil lnot allow me to use my TUG name on BBS. But the biggest problem, I cannot sign into TUG member only area, it keeps saying membership expired. I signed up on Friday 4.27. I have been using the password emailed to me for the original sign in, but no dice. Says same thing everytime, membership expired. I did email about it that day, but was told to give it more time. It has now been  2 days and still not working, help!!


----------



## Makai Guy (Apr 30, 2007)

rainy~daze said:


> the username is different because I did it in reverse, it wil lnot allow me to use my TUG name on BBS. But the biggest problem, I cannot sign into TUG member only area, it keeps saying membership expired. I signed up on Friday 4.27. I have been using the password emailed to me for the original sign in, but no dice. Says same thing everytime, membership expired. I did email about it that day, but was told to give it more time. It has now been  2 days and still not working, help!!



If you wish to change your bbs login name to match your Member Login name, we can do this for you.   While you are logged into the bbs, click on the Contact BBS Admin link near the bottom of the page and tell us the bbs username you wish to switch to.  If it is not already in use by another user, we will be able to change your bbs username for you.

The volunteers that work on the bbs, though, can't do anything with your TUG Membership records - only Brian Rogers at tug@tug2.net can do anything there.


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 30, 2007)

who told you to "give it more time"?

Please email me at tug@tug2.net and I will fix your problem for you.


----------

